# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Գազի թանկացում

## Vook

Գազի վերջին թանկացման կապակցությամբ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին ուղղված այն հարցին, թէ ի՞նչ անի անապահով և միջին խավը հնչեց պատասխան ՙթող մի քիչ խնայողաբար օգտագործի՚։
ՈՒ  հիմա էլ արի ու տես, որ  վարչապետի խորհուրդին հետևած  ժողովուրդը նորից կանգնեց թանկացման  փաստի առաջ ։Այս անգամ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ գազի սպառումը քիչ է ։Բա հիմա ո՞նց վարվի  էս խեղճ ժողովուրդը ՝ 
լսի թ՞է չլսի իր վարչապետին 
խնայի թէ՞ չխնայի ։ :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.09.2010), Արծիվ (12.05.2010), ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ես չեմ հասկանում մեր տնտեսությունը ինչպես են կարողանում այսքան կապած աչքերով ղեկավարել: Կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասած տնտեսական բարիքները բևեռացնեն մի երկու երեք մարդու ձեռքում: Գազի թանկացումը թե սովորական սպառողների, թե բիզնեսի համար ծանր ազդեցություն կունենա: Մասնավորապես արդյունաբերությունը առանց դրա էլ հետ է ընկած, ընդհանրապես կթաղեն: Այսինքն թանկացումից մի 10 օր հետո կարանք գնանաք ՀՀ արդյունաբերության պանիխիդային: Ամենամեծ ազդեցությունը գնում է սովորական սպառողների վրա: Բացի նրանից, որ կթանկանա բուն գազի գինը, կթանկանան նաև այլ ապրանքների գներ: Այ մարդ ասա ձեր ջեբից մի քանի միլիոն դրեք էդ բարձր գինը փոխհատուցեք էլի: Իսկ վարչապետի արտահայտած միտքը համարում եմ կատարյալ տնտեսագիտական խայտառակություն: Մի երկիր, որն ունի տնտեսական խորը անկում, իսկ ապագան մշուշոտ է, ինչպես կարող է փող խնայել, նախ պետք է խնայելու համար մարդկանց գրպաններում ոչ թե թիթեռներ լինեն, այլ իրական փող: Բացի այդ վտանգվում է կարճաժամկետ տնտեսական աճը, վարչապետի այս խոսքերից հետո երևի Քեյնսը դագաղում մի քսան տակ շուռ էր եկել: Մենք գիտենք, որ սպառումը ընդհանրապես հանդիսանում է պահանջարկի, ամբողջական պահանջարկի ամենախոշոր բաղադրիչներից մեկը, իսկ Հայաստանում դե արդեն գիտենք սպառումը ինչ տեղ է գրավում: Եվ նման ճգնաժամի պայմաններում, որպեսզի գոնե կարճաժամկետ տնտեսական աճ խթանվի, մասնավորապես պահանջարկի խթանման, այսինքն սպառման միջոցով,վարչապետը ցանկանում է խնայողություններ անենք լավ էլի: Ինչ ասեմ, իմ կարծիքով վարվող նման կարգի տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը բավականին խոցելի է, իսկ երկարաժամկետ տեսանկյունից նույնիսկ կործանարար: :Sad:

----------


## terev

Adriano, քո հարցերի պատասխանը մասնավորապես կարող ես ստանալ հետևյալ հոդվածից:

*ԳԱԶ ԵՎ ՏԵՍԱՐԱՆՆԵՐ - 2*

Գազի գնի առաջիկա բարձրացման եւ դրա հնարավոր հետեւանքների շուրջ ծավալված այս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ ակնհայտորեն ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ: Համենայն դեպս, մի քանի կարեւորագույն հարցեր առայսօր պատասխան չունեն: Օրինակ, հայտնի չէ, թե ինչո՞ւ է «Հայռուսգազարդը» որոշել բնակչության համար գազը թանկացնել 41 տոկոսով, իսկ տնտեսության համար՝ 19 տոկոսով, կամ ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ չնայած գազի թանկացմանը, «Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցեր» ընկերությունն էլեկտրաէներգիան թանկացնելու հայտ չի ներկայացրել եւ, դատելով ամեն ինչից, չի էլ ներկայացնելու:

Սկսենք առաջին հարցից: Բնակչության համար գազը շատ ավելի զգալիորեն թանկացնելու որոշման մեջ ինչ-որ տրամաբանություն կարծես թե կա (համենայն դեպս, գոնե փորձ է արվում ինչ-որ կերպ հիմնավորել այդ քայլը): Իբր՝ եթե դրա փոխարեն կտրուկ թանկանա խոշոր սպառողներին (այսինքն՝ տնտեսությանը) մատակարարվող գազը, Հայաստանում միանգամից ամեն ինչ կտրուկ կթանկանա. ե՛ւ էլեկտրաէներգիան, ե՛ւ տրանսպորտը, ե՛ւ հացն ու մյուս սննդամթերքները: Իսկ եթե «բիզնեսին» տրվող գազը քիչ է թանկանում, շղթայական թանկացումներն էլ ավելի մեղմ են լինում: Համ էլ, ըստ այս «տրամաբանության», տնտեսությունը միանգամից չի «սատկում» (իսկ շարքային սպառողները, ոչինչ, քիչ գազ կօգտագործեն եւ մի կերպ կդիմանան): Ընդ որում, այս հաշվարկի հիմքում դրվում է առաջին հերթին էլեկտրաէներգիայի ինքնարժեքի խնդիրը: Իշխանական լրատվամիջոցներն էլ, առանց շատ խորանալու, անընդհատ գովազդում են այն փաստը, որ էլեկտրաէներգիայի թանկացման հայտ առայժմ չի ներկայացվել:

Ու հենց այստեղ է, որ պիտի անդրադառնանք երկրորդ հարցին: Հետաքրքիր է՝ շարքային սպառողը գիտի՞, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է ունենում գազի թանկացումն էլեկտրաէներգիայի ինքնարժեքի վրա: Վստահաբար կարող ենք պնդել՝ չգիտի: Այնպես որ, ստիպված ենք կոնկրետ թվեր ներկայացնել: Սկսենք նրանից, որ ՀԷՑ-ը էլեկտրաէներգիան գնում է արտադրողից եւ վաճառում սպառողներին, ընդ որում՝ գնում է ե՛ւ ատոմակայանից, ե՛ւ հիդրոէլեկտրակայաններից, ե՛ւ ջերմակայաններից: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, թե ինչքանով է գնում: Մեկ կիլովատ-ժամը՝ 7.5 դրամ (սա միջին գինն է): Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ է վաճառում: Ճիշտ է, ուղիղ չորս անգամ թանկ՝ 30 դրամ: Վատ բիզնես չի, չէ՞: Պատկերացրեք՝ մեկը սիգարետը գնի, ասենք, 100 դրամով եւ վաճառի 400-ով: ՀԷՑ-ը, իհարկե, հսկայական աշխատակազմ է պահում, սպասարկում է ցանցերը, ներդրումներ է իրականացնում, մի խոսքով՝ «կողքից» հսկայական գումարներ է ծախսում, բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ հաստատ «մեկին չորս» բիզնեսում տեղավորվում է: Գազի թանկացումից հետո այդ 7.5 դրամը դառնալու է առավելագույնը 9.5 դրամ, այնպես որ՝ ՀԷՑ-ը կարող է «մի կերպ» գոյատեւել նաեւ առանց էլեկտրաէներգիան թանկացնելու: Հիմա հասկացա՞ք, թե ինչու նրանք հայտ չեն ներկայացնում: Մի տեսակ սիրուն բան չի ստացվի:

Բայց չկարծեք, թե սրանով էլեկտրաէներգիայի սակագների բարձրացման հարցը փակված է: Հետո՞ ինչ, որ ՀԷՑ-ը բարձրացման հայտ չի ներկայացրել: Բանն այն է, որ ըստ մեր օրենսդրության, Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովը (այսինքն՝ պետությունը) կարող է ինքը սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ թանկացնել էլեկտրաէներգիան (որպեսզի հանկարծ էլեկտրաէներգիա արտադրող ձեռնարկությունները չտուժեն): Անցած տարի հանձնաժողովը հենց այդպես էլ վարվել էր: Չգիտես ինչու, որոշել էր, որ գազի թանկացման «առթիվ» ատոմակայանն ու Որոտանի ՀԷԿ-ը նույնպես պիտի ավելի թանկ վաճառեն իրենց արտադրած էլեկտրաէներգիան: Թե ինչ որոշում են կայացրել իշխանություններն այս տարի՝ դեռեւս հայտնի չէ: Համենայն դեպս, առ այսօր որեւէ մեկը համարձակություն չի ունեցել պաշտոնապես հայտարարելու, որ էլեկտրաէներգիան չի թանկանալու: Այսինքն, վերջնական որոշումը դեռ ընդունված չէ: Մեկ էլ տեսար՝ թանկացավ: *Մանավանդ որ Հայաստանի էներգետիկ համակարգի վիճակը բոլորին է հայտնի. գազը Ռուսաստանից է ստացվում, էլեկտրաէներգիա արտադրող ձեռնարկությունների հիմնական մասը ռուսներին է պատկանում, «բաշխիչ ցանցերը»՝ նույնպես, հետեւաբար՝ Հայաստանի իշխանություններն այս հարցում ի վիճակի չեն ինքնուրույն որոշումներ ընդունել:*

Հիմա հասկացա՞ք, թե որն է այս անորոշության պատճառը: Հայաստանի իշխանություններին պարզապես դեռ տեղյակ չեն պահել, թե հատկապես ինչն են մտադիր թանկացնել, եւ կոնկրետ քանի տոկոսով: Հենց որ որոշեն, տեղյակ կպահեն: 
*
ԳՐԻԳՈՐ ՈՍԿԱՆՅԱՆ*

----------

keyboard (19.02.2010), Tig (01.03.2010), ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Գազի վերջին թանկացման կապակցությամբ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին ուղղված այն հարցին, թէ ի՞նչ անի անապահով և միջին խավը հնչեց պատասխան ՙթող մի քիչ խնայողաբար օգտագործի՚։
> ՈՒ  հիմա էլ արի ու տես, որ  վարչապետի խորհուրդին հետևած  ժողովուրդը նորից կանգնեց թանկացման  փաստի առաջ ։Այս անգամ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ գազի սպառումը քիչ է ։Բա հիմա ո՞նց վարվի  էս խեղճ ժողովուրդը ՝ 
> լսի թ՞է չլսի իր վարչապետին 
> խնայի թէ՞ չխնայի ։


Պարոն վարչապետ, սա էլ հո տրակտոր չի տանես խփես պատերին ու դրանից բան չփոխվի... (Պուտինը ռազմական ինքնաթիռ հանես երկինք ու իջացրեց, իսկ մերը մի հատ քրչոտ տրակտոր չի կարողանում քշի.. թյու!): Հա ինչ էի ասում` ոնց թե գազի ծախսը քիչա եղել պետքա գինը բարձրացնենք? Արա հո հայվան չեք? Բա էն որ մինուս 25 էր անում ինչի գին չէիք իջացնում? Ուրեմն դուք ստաբիլ պտի X գումար շահույթ ստանաք հա? Եթե մարդիկ քիչ են ծախսում, ուրեմն պետքա գինը բարձրացնել, եթե շատ են ծախսում ԴԶՈՒՄԱ: 
 Պարոն Սարգսյան, ամրագոտիներով կամ նման Ձեզ չվերաբերող հարցերով զբաղվելու փոխարեն բարի եղեք նման ապուշությունները բացառել: Իսկ եթե ի վիճակի չեք ուրեմն .. հասկացաք:

----------

Hda (01.03.2010), Katka (01.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (19.02.2010), ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց էլի, ինչքա՞ն էր, ու ինչքա՞ն ա դառել:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց էլի, ինչքա՞ն էր, ու ինչքա՞ն ա դառել:


 
Տնտեսություն 
«ՀայՌուսգազարդ»-ը գազի սակագինը մինչեւ 41 տոկոսով բարձրացնելու հայտ է ներկայացրել 

22.01.2010 
Տիգրան Ավետիսյան
«ՀայՌուսգազարդ» փակ բաժնետիրական ընկերությունը դիմել է Հայաստանի հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողով՝ բնակչության եւ խոշոր գազօգտագործողների համար գործող գազի մատակարարման սակագների վերանայման հայտով։

«ՀայՌուսգազարդ» ընկերության հաղորդագրության համաձայն, ներկայացրած հայտով ընկերությունը առաջարկել է 41 տոկոսով ավելացնել բնակչությանը մատակարարվող գազի սակագինը՝ 1000 խորանարդ մետրի համար ներկայումս գործող 96 հազար դրամի փոխարեն սահմանելով 136 հազար դրամ սակագին։ Առաջարկվում է նաեւ մոտ 19 տոկոսով ավելացնել խոշոր գազօգտագործողների համար գործող սակագները՝ 215 ԱՄՆ դոլարին համարժեք դրամի փոխարեն (մոտ 82 հազար դրամ) սահմանելով 256 ԱՄՆ դոլարին համարժեք դրամ (96 հազար դրամ):

Ընկերությունը սակագնի բարձրացման հայտը հիմնավորում է այն փաստով, որ ապրիլի 1-ից Ռուսաստանից ներկրվող գազի սակագինը 1000 խորանարդ մետրի դիմաց 154 դոլարից կբարձրանա՝ հասնելով 180 դոլարի։

Հայաստանի հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովից «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին հայտնեցին, որ ներկայացված հայտը ընդունելու դեպքում՝ հանձնաժողովը 90 օրվա ընթացքում պետք է համապատասխան եզրակացություն տա։

96 դրամ է մեկ մետր խորանարդը, դեռ չի դառել ուզում են սարքեն 136, կայֆ ա չէ?
Իդեպ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում յոթանասուն իննը դրամ էր:

----------

Tig (01.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> 96 դրամ է մեկ մետր խորանարդը, դեռ չի դառել ուզում են սարքեն 136, կայֆ ա չէ?
> Իդեպ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում յոթանասուն իննը դրամ էր:


Մեզ մոտ՝ Թբիլիսի 110 դրամ ա:

----------


## yerevanci

Քննարկենք  գազի  թանկացման  հետևանքները…

2010 թվականի ապրիլի 1-ին հայաստանցիները գազի համար մոտ 40 տոկոսով ավելի գին են վճարելու, քան այժմ: Ֆուտբոլային տերմինալոգիայով ասած` իշխանությունները հերթական անգամ գոլ խփեցին հասարակության դարպասը, եւ քանի որ կողքներին Գյուլ չկա, որ գրկեն ու համբուրեն գոլի առիթով, ստիպված են ձեռքները կողք մեկնելու փոխարեն` վեր պարզած ուրախանալ: Իսկ ուրախության պատճառներ իշխանություններն ունեն, քանի որ սրանով ապահովվում են գերշահույթների հերթական չափաբաժինները, որ համալրելու են իշխանությունների ստվերային գրպանները, այնտեղից ֆինանսավորելով իշխանական խրախճանքները, սափրագլուխների բանդաները, ընտրակեղծարար ջոկատները: Պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը նրանք իրենց վրա չզգան, քանի որ դա կարող է ազդել նրանց էնտուզիազմի, նվիրվածության եւ մարզավիճակի վրա: Ընդ որում` իշխանությունները փորձում են գազի գնի թանկացումը հիմնավորել ինչ-որ գործոններով, որ իբր Ռուսաստանն է գազը թանկացնում, որ ներդրումներ պետք է արվեն, որ դոլարի կուրս է փոխվել: Ռուսաստանը պարբերաբար եվրոպացիների համար էլ է գազը թանկացնում, ընդ որում` ավելի շատ, քան մեզ համար, բայց Եվրոպայում կարծես թե տարին մեկ գազի սակագին չեն բարձրացնում, այն էլ` 40 տոկոսով: Կամ` երբ դոլարի կուրսը սրընթաց իջնում էր, «ՀայՌուսգազարդի» համար դա, չգիտես ինչու, չէր դառնում սակագնի նվազման համար բավարար հիմք եւ գազը ոչ միայն չէր իջնում, այլ շարունակում էր թանկանալ: Իսկ ներդրումների մասով, երեւի թե «ՀայՌուսգազարդը» ճիշտ կաներ մտներ ոչ թե Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների, այլ իր 80 տոկոս սեփականատեր եւ Հայաստանից ու նրա քաղաքացիներից մի քանի անգամ հարուստ «Գազպրոմի» գրպանը: Ներդրումների համար փողը կամ բաժնետերերից կամ բանկերից են վերցնում: Դրա համար էլ հենց նախատեսված են բաժնետոմսերը: Բայց բնական է, որ ռուսները եթե Հայաստանի համար փող տան, ապա միայն պարտքով, իսկ ահա Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներից փողը կարելի է ուղղակի խլել եւ վերջ, իսկ չտալու դեպքում անջատել գազը: Ապա թանկացման ամբողջ պատմությունը` փող է պետք, իսկ Հայաստանի քաղաքացուց բացի, որեւէ ուրիշ մեկին թալանելը հեշտ կամ անվտանգ գործ չէ: Եվ դրա համար էլ իշխանությունները հերթական անգամ գնացին «խաչագողի» փորձված ճանապարհով:

----------


## Norton

սենց թեմա կա http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/51801-Գազի-թանկացում

----------


## Hda

Ապրիլի 1-ից 1000 խմ գազի դիմաց բնակիչները կվճարեն 132000 դրամ` նախկին 96000 դրամի, իսկ խոշոր սպառողները` 243.13 դոլար` նախկին 215 դոլարի փոխարեն:  http://a1plus.am/am/social/2010/02/26/gasprice

----------


## ministr

> Գազի վերջին թանկացման կապակցությամբ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին ուղղված այն հարցին, թէ ի՞նչ անի անապահով և միջին խավը հնչեց պատասխան ՙթող մի քիչ խնայողաբար օգտագործի՚։
> ՈՒ  հիմա էլ արի ու տես, որ  վարչապետի խորհուրդին հետևած  ժողովուրդը նորից կանգնեց թանկացման  փաստի առաջ ։Այս անգամ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ գազի սպառումը քիչ է ։Բա հիմա ո՞նց վարվի  էս խեղճ ժողովուրդը ՝ 
> լսի թ՞է չլսի իր վարչապետին 
> խնայի թէ՞ չխնայի ։


Էդ ամեն ինչը շղթայական ռեակցիայով գնումա ու տնտեսության մայրիկը սկսումա լացել: 
Բենզինի գինը բարձրանումա, մարդիկ սկսում են խնայել, քիչ են մեքենա վարում, եթե քիչ են վարում ապա անվադողերն ուշ են մաշվում և բնականաբար ուշ են փոխում, այսինքն պոտենցիալ մի եկամուտ էլ նվազեց, քիչ են վարում մեքենան էլ բնականաբար ուշ է փչանում, ու ավելի ուշ են դիմում տեխնիկի, փոքր մոքր տեխսպասարկումները փակվում են, սա էլ մյուս եկամուտի նվազումը, շատերին էլ ձեռք չի տալիս մեքենա պահել, վաճառում են ու սկսում երթուղայինով երևթեկել, տարեկան գույքահարկը + վերը նշված ամբողջ շղթան իր եկամուտներով հանդերձ հոդս է ցնդում:
 Իսկ այս պահին թանկացնում են գազը.. էն էլ 40%... 

Հ.Գ. Լրիվ էն էշի մասին անեկդոտնա, որ ասումա մի երկու օր էլ դիմանար, առանց խոտ ապրելու էր...

----------


## Okamigo

Ճիշտն ասած ես մասնագետ չեմ,այսինքն ես չեմկարող դատել արդյոք գնի թանկացումը արդարացվածէ թե չէ,բայց այն փաստը որ մեր երկիրը տնտեսություն չունի դա բոլորիս հասկանալի է,մեր մոտ ներկրումը մի քանի անգամ շատ քան արտահանումը,այս դեպքում դեֆիցիտը լրացվում է ամեն տարի մեր կառավարության կողմից արտասահմանից ողորմություններ խնդրելով,գազի թանկացման դեպքում հնարավոր է որ արտահանվող ապրանքների գները բարձրանան,հետևաբար միջազգային ծուկայում կզիճենք դիրքերը,օրինակ ես հարց ունեմ,մենք ընդհանրապես ինչ ենք արտահանում խոշոր ծավալներով?կոնյակ,ցեմենտ ու միրգ(գյուղատնտեսությունը խայտառակ վիճակում է գտնվում),էս ամենը ես տնտեսություն չեմ կարող անվանել,կառավարությունը սկսել է հույսը դնել IT տեխնոլոդիաների զարգացման վրա,բայց ախր կրիայի նման ենք շարժվում,եթե ուրիշ երկրները ինտերնետը շուտվանից զարգացրել են իրենց երկրներում,ապա մենք զոռով գոնե մի 4 տարում կկարողանանք ինտերնետով ապահովել երկիրը,չէին կարում էդ ամեն ինչը շուտ անել,ինչա մի քանի միլիոն դոլարի գործ չի,հավստիացնում եմ ձեզ,կառավարությունը դրա գումարը կգտներ հաստատ,դե էլ ինչ ասեմ,գազը կթանկանա,հետևաբաև նաև այլ ապրաքներ,կտենաք,էս հիմա են ասում որ էլեկտրաէներգիա չի թանկանալու,մի որոշ ժամանկ հետո երբ ամեն ինչ հանգստանա,էդ էլ են թանկացնելու

----------


## Katka

Ապուշ երկիր ենք: Բիզնես ենք «ձեւավորում»: Նենց էլ պանիկյոռություն են անում: Բա ճգնաժամի արդյունք է, դա սկի երկու տարի առաջ էր սպասվում: :Angry2:  Հո Ռուսաստանը իրա բյուջեն մեր համար չի ճեղքի: Մարդիկ ծրագիր ունեն ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու:
Հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառուման մասին է պետք մտածել, ոչ թե անկապ քննարկումներ կազմակերպել, սովորության համաձայն մարդկանց համոզել, այլ համապատասխան միջոցառումներ կազմակերպել:  :Bad: Ամոթ էլ է, որ մի օրենք բացում կարդում ես, ապուշի նման ստեղից-ընդեղից թարգմանել են ու ասել հայդա: :Bad:  Տնաշեն դուշմանական քաղաքականություն է: :Angry2:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> սենց թեմա կա http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/51801-Գազի-թանկացում


*Մոդերատորական: Թեմաները միացվել են:*

----------


## Tig

Այ գազի թանկացման դեմ արժի ցույց անել…

հ.գ. կերաք էլ մեզի արա… :Angry2:

----------


## Katka

> Այ գազի թանկացման դեմ արժի ցույց անել…
> 
> հ.գ. կերաք էլ մեզի արա…


Հա էլի ու տենց ցույց անելով Հայասատան կերտենք: :Bad:  Ցույցն էլ պիտի գաղափար ունենա, սաղ սուտ են խոսում: Ամեն մեկն իրա այծն ա առաջ քաշում: Ոնց որ հարկային բարեփոխումների ցույցերն անցան, նույնն էլ սա կանցնի: Առնվազը պիտի գնանաք ազգովի Կրեմլ, թե չէ ստեղ ինչ: Սերժը պիտի Մեդվեդեւին ասի, թե ոնց ա ճիշտ, թե մնացածը՝ Օբամային:

----------


## Tig

> Հա էլի ու տենց ցույց անելով Հայասատան կերտենք: Ցույցն էլ պիտի գաղափար ունենա, սաղ սուտ են խոսում: Ամեն մեկն իրա այծն ա առաջ քաշում: Ոնց որ հարկային բարեփոխումների ցույցերն անցան, նույնն էլ սա կանցնի: Առնվազը պիտի գնանաք ազգովի Կրեմլ, թե չէ ստեղ ինչ: Սերժը պիտի Մեդվեդեւին ասի, թե ոնց ա ճիշտ, թե մնացածը՝ Օբամային:


Հա բա, ցանկացած դեմոկրատական երկիր ցույց անելով են կերտել: Ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանումա թե ցույցը ովա առաջնորդում :Wink:  Ու տվյալ դեպքում ցույցի գաղափարը շատ պարզ մի բանա՝ հասարակության սոցիալական խնդիր: Իսկ մեր պարտականությունների մեջ կրեմլ հասնելը չի մտնում: Դա արդեն Սերժի պարտականություննա ու խնդիրը: Եթե մենք իրան «խեղդենք», ինքն էլ ստիպված Հայռուսգազարդի տնօրինությանը «կխեղդի», որ գերշահույթների փոխարեն ստիպված նորմալ շահույթով բավարարվեն…

----------


## Katka

> Հա բա, ցանկացած դեմոկրատական երկիր ցույց անելով են կերտել: Ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանումա թե ցույցը ովա առաջնորդում Ու տվյալ դեպքում ցույցի գաղափարը շատ պարզ մի բանա՝ հասարակության սոցիալական խնդիր: Իսկ մեր պարտականությունների մեջ կրեմլ հասնելը չի մտնում: Դա արդեն Սերժի պարտականություննա ու խնդիրը: Եթե մենք իրան «խեղդենք», ինքն էլ ստիպված Հայռուսգազարդի տնօրինությանը «կխեղդի», որ գերշահույթների փոխարեն ստիպված նորմալ շահույթով բավարարվեն…


Գիտես՝ ինչ էլ կարող են անել: Կարող են սկզբում ձեւական բարձր գին սահմանել, հետո Սերժը ասի, իրանք իջեցնեն  գները, ու տենց Սերժը մեզ համար դառնա դեմոկրատ, իսկ Ռուսաստանն էլ բարեգործ: Կարծում եմ, Ռուսաստանի խնդիրը չէ բարեգործությունը, իսկ այ Սերժի խնդիրն է այլընտրանքային եկամտի աղբյուրներ ապահովելը: 

Հ.Գ. Ցույցը առաջնորդողի գաղափարի հետ լրիվ համամաիտ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Գիտես՝ ինչ էլ կարող են անել: Կարող են սկզբում ձեւական բարձր գին սահմանել, հետո Սերժը ասի, իրանք իջեցնեն  գները, ու տենց Սերժը մեզ համար դառնա դեմոկրատ, իսկ Ռուսաստանն էլ բարեգործ: Կարծում եմ, Ռուսաստանի խնդիրը չէ բարեգործությունը, իսկ այ Սերժի խնդիրն է այլընտրանքային եկամտի աղբյուրներ ապահովելը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ցույցը առաջնորդողի գաղափարի հետ լրիվ համամաիտ եմ


Ոչ թե կարող են, այլ հենց տենց էլ անում են: Ուղակի հայռուսգազարդը փորձում է մաքսիմումը պոկի: Ես կոնկրետ թվեր չեմ հիշում, բայց օրինակ ռուսները թանկացնում են 20%, հայռուսգազարդը իշխանությունների «դաբռոյով» առաջարկումա 40%, իշխանություններն էլ իբրթե համոզում են հայռուսգազարդին 2-3% իջեցնի ու անունով գործ են անում… Այ սրա դեմ եմ առաջարկում բողոքել: Փիս են սովորել գերշահույթով աշխատելուն: Էս անտեր երկրում մինչև գերշահույթը չի ապահովվում ոչ մեկ մատը մատին չի տալիս… :Angry2:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Փիս են սովորել գերշահույթով աշխատելուն: Էս անտեր երկրում մինչև գերշահույթը չի ապահովվում ոչ մեկ մատը մատին չի տալիս…


Որքան ես գիտեմ <Հայռուսգազարտը> գերշահույթով չի աշխատում

----------


## Tig

> Որքան ես գիտեմ <Հայռուսգազարտը> գերշահույթով չի աշխատում


Չգիտեմ թե սա որքան հավաստի ինֆորմացիա է, բայց ես կարծում եմ Րամերի տեղադրած նյութերը պիտի որ հավաստի լինեն…

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/3...63#post1944863

----------


## Chuk

Կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունն այս առթիվ.



> *Գազի գինը չպետք է բարձրանա*
> 
> 
> Ապրիլի 1-ից գազի գների աննախադեպ ու անհիմն բարձրացումը բնակչությանը դնում է անելանելի վիճակի մեջ։ Ակնհայտ է, որ այս էներգակրի թանկացումը իր հետ բերելու է նաեւ տասնյակ այլ ծառայությունների ու ապրանքների գների բարձրացման։ Դա կարող է վերջին կաթիլը լինել բնակչությանը մատնելու վերջնական սնանկացման, իսկ Հայաստանի տնտեսական անումը վերածել անկասելի փլուզման։ Հենվելով առկա իրողությունների եւ մասնագիտական ուսումնասիրությունների վրա՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է.
> 1. Նկատի ունենալով դրամի փոխարժեքի փոփոխությունը՝ վերջին 5 տարիներին մատակարար կազմակերպություն «ՀայՌուսգազարդը» գազը ստացել է և ստանում է անփոփոխ 60 հազ դրամ մեծածախ գնով։ Ուստիեւ այդ ընթացքում գազի մանրածախ գնի մի քանի անգամ բարձրացումը ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի եւ ուղղված է եղել միմիայն բնակչությանը կողոպտելու գնով մենաշնորհային գերշահույթների ապահովմանը։
> 2. Գազի գնի բարձրացման իրական հեղինակը ոչ թե «Հայռուսգազարդն» է, այլ ՀՀ կառավարությունը՝ «Հայռուսգազարդի» խոշորագույն բաժնետերերից մեկը։
> 3. Բացի կողոպուտից, տնտեսագիտական ու տրամաբանական ոչ մի բացտրություն չունի գազի մեծածախ և մանրածախ գների ահռելի՝ 2 անգամ տարբերությունը։
> 4. Տնտեսագիտական ու տրամաբանական ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի բնակչությանը եւ խոշոր սպառողներին տրվող գազի մանրածախ գների տարբերակումը հօգուտ օլիգարխների՝ մանավանդ սոցիալապես անապահով հսկայական զանգված ունեցող երկրի պայմաններում։
> 5. Ռուսաստանի կողմից գազի մեծածախ գնի իրականում ոչ մեծ (մոտ 10 դրամ) բարձրացումը հեշտությամբ կարող է փոխհատուցվել՝ լուծվելով այն գերշահույթների մեջ, որոնք երկար ժամանակ ստացել եւ այսօր էլ ստանում է Հայռուսգազարդը։
> ...


Շուտով կսկսվի ստորագրահավաքը:

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), Kuk (02.03.2010), ministr (02.03.2010), Tig (02.03.2010), Ձայնալար (03.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Շուտով կսկսվի ստորագրահավաքը:


Չեմ  կարծում,  որ  դա  օգուտ  կտա,  նամանավանդ  Ազգային  Կոնգրեսի  նախաձեռնությամբ :Sad:

----------


## Katka

> Չեմ  կարծում,  որ  դա  օգուտ  կտա,  նամանավանդ  Ազգային  Կոնգրեսի  նախաձեռնությամբ


Եթե մինչ այդ ինչ-որ իջեցում կարելի էր սպասել, հիմա հակառակը կստացվի: Բայց ես անձամբ շատ կուրախանամ, եթե այդ հարցում, որեւէ քաղաքական ուժի ինչ-որ բան հաջողվի:

----------


## Tig

> Շուտով կսկսվի ստորագրահավաքը:


Իսկ ինչպեսա՞ կազմակերպվելու ստորագրահավաքը: Որտե՞ղա լինելու ու ո՞նց: Շրջաններումելա կազմակերպվելու՞:

----------


## ministr

> Չեմ  կարծում,  որ  դա  օգուտ  կտա,  նամանավանդ  Ազգային  Կոնգրեսի  նախաձեռնությամբ


Այ ախպեր, մեկ ասում ենք գործ չեն անում, մենակ անկապ հանրահավաք են անում, հետո հենց մի բան ուզում են անեն, ասում ենք տո լավ էդ ինչ օգուտ պտի տա..
Տենց ոնց կլնի?

Շատ լավ են անում, վերջապես քաղաքական լոլո կարդալուց անցնում են կոնկրետ քայլերի,. տվյալ դեպքում սոցիալական ուղղվածության, ու ցանկացած մարդ արդեն հասկանումա, թե էս մարդիկ ինչ են ուզում:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2010), Kuk (03.03.2010), Աբելյան (02.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչպեսա՞ կազմակերպվելու ստորագրահավաքը: Որտե՞ղա լինելու ու ո՞նց: Շրջաններումելա կազմակերպվելու՞:


Լրացուցիչ տեղեկություն լինելու դեպքում կասեմ: Վստահ եմ, որ կոնգրեսի բոլոր գրասենյակներում հնարավոր կլինի գնալ ու ստորագրել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այլ տարբերակ էլ կլինի: Մի խոսքով դեռ մանրամասները չգիտեմ  :Smile:

----------

Tig (02.03.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Չեմ կարծքւմ որ այլ տարբերակ կլինի,իհարկե ինտերնետով հնարավոր է,բայց դե մեզ մոտ նման բան չկա,կամ էլ պիտի բնակարաններով գնան,կհասցնեն եդքանը? :Think:

----------


## Adriano

Սա կարծում եմ անիմաստ գործ է: Մի հետաքրքիր բան ովքեր են մեր դատավորները? Իհարկե իշխանական թևի ներկայացուցիչները: Մարդիկ ընտրությունների ժամանակ թույլ են տալիս միլիոնավոր կեղծիքը ու հիմա ինչու պիտի չմերժեն հազարավոր քաղաքացիների խնդրանքը: Մյուս կողմից գործերը դատարան տալով փաստորեն ազգային կոնգրեսը ընդունում է այժմյա իշխանության  լեգիտիմությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում է գազի գների թանկացմանը, ապա իհարկե ես կարծում եմ, որ սրան կարելի էր ավելի խելամիտ լուծում տալ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Տնտեսական ու տրամաբանական հիմնավորումներով դատարանում գործ չեն շահում: Սակայն որպես քաղաքական ակցիա միանշանակ ողջունելի քայլա:

----------


## Elmo

չնայած գազի բաժանորդ չեմ ու կենցաղում գազի կիրառությանը դեմ եմ, բայց ստորագրահավաքին կգամ: ուռուգլուխները կերան ժողովրդին:

----------


## Chuk

> *Գազի թանկացման բողոքով համահայցվոր լինելու համար պետք է դիմել ՀԱԿ-ի գրասենյակներ*
> 
> 09:46 • 10.03.10
> 
> Գազի գնի բարձրացումը համարելով չհիմնավորված և դա դիտելով որպես «զուտ կոռուպցիոն երևույթ, Հայաստանի ժողովրդի նկատմամբ վարչախմի կողմից կատարվող կողոպուտ ու հանցագործություն»՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը նախաձեռնել է դատական հայց՝ կայացված որոշումը չեղյալ հայտարարելու պահանջով։
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը նշում է, որ համահայցվոր կարող են լինել բոլոր այն քաղաքացիները, ում անունով կազմված է գազի օգտագործման պայմանագիրը։ Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ներկայանալ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի գրասենյակներ՝ ներկայացնելով անձնագրի պատճենը, գազասպառման պայմանագրի երկու էջերի պատճենները (այն էջը, որտեղ երևում են պայմանագիրը կնքող կողմերը և այն էջը որտեղ կողմերը ստորագրել են պայմանագիրը, կամ՝ պայմանագրի համարը):
> 
> *Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գրասենյակները գտնվում են.*
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------

ministr (10.03.2010), Norton (10.03.2010), Tig (10.03.2010), Ձայնալար (10.03.2010), Վիշապ (10.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am


Էս Սիսիանից էն կողմ չեն կարողացել գնալ :Jpit:  Ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված Գորիսի ու Կապանի բացակայությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս Սիսիանից էն կողմ չեն կարողացել գնալ Ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված Գորիսի ու Կապանի բացակայությունը:


Նախ նշեմ, որ սա բացառիկ դեպք է, երբ ոչ իշխանական քաղաքական ուժը այսքան շատ գրասենյակներ (ընդ որում՝ գործող) ունի, ավելացնեմ, որ մարզային կառույցների ստեղծման ու առաջխաղացման աշխատանքները դեռ ավարտված չեն ու կոնգրեսը աստիճանաբար շատացնում է իր գրասենյակները, ու թեև ես կոնկրետ տեղեկություն չունեմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ կհասնեն թե՛ Գորիս, թե՛ Կապան:

----------

Katka (10.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ–ի ներկայացուցչին պիտի լիազորեմ իմ կողմից հայցվոր ներկայանալու համա՞ր… :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ–ի ներկայացուցչին պիտի լիազորեմ իմ կողմից հայցվոր ներկայանալու համա՞ր…


Երևի նման մի բան, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ: Ամեն դեպքում հայցվորը ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ն է լինում, այլ քաղաքացիները, յուրաքանչյուրը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ–ի ներկայացուցչին պիտի լիազորեմ իմ կողմից հայցվոր ներկայանալու համա՞ր…


Որտե՞ղ ա տենց բան գրած:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որտե՞ղ ա տենց բան գրած:


Բա ի՞նչ, ասենք մի 3000 հոգի հայց է ներկայացնում էդ 3000 հոգին պիտի գա ներկայանա դատարա՞ն…

----------


## Chuk

Բնականաբար ինչ-որ մի հոգին ա փաթեթը ներկայացնելու: Եկեք էսպես ասենք, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ին ենք լիազորում, այլ ՀԱԿ-ը մեզ փաստաբան է տրամադրում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բա ի՞նչ, ասենք մի 3000 հոգի հայց է ներկայացնում էդ 3000 հոգին պիտի գա ներկայանա դատարա՞ն…


Հաաա:
Իրավաբանները կասեն, բայց ինձ թվում ա դատարանում հայցվոր կողմի շահերը կպաշտպանի ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչը, իսկ հայցվոր կհամարվեն գազի սպառող համապատասխան քաղաքացիները: Եթե անգամ մի հոգի է հայցվորը, հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ ինքը գնա դատարան՝ իրա շահերը կարա պաշտպանի լիազորված անձը: Եթե չեմ սխալվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Գազի սակագնի թանկացման որոշման դեմ պայքարող ՀԱԿ-ը համագործակցության նպատակով «Սպառողների իրավունքների պաշտպանություն» ՀԿ-ին չի դիմել: «Որպես ՀԿ` մենք աշխատում ենք կուսակցություններից հեռու մնալ»,- այսօրվա ասուլիսում ասաց կազմակերպության նախագահ Աբգար Եղոյանը` նշելով, որ իրենք այս հարցը կարգավորելու համար օրենսդրական փոփոխությունների առաջարկով են հանդես եկել:
> 
> Եղոյանը կարծում է, որ անապահով խավի համար գազի գինը պետք է սուբսիդավորվի մենաշնորհային և գերշահույթ ստացող կազմակերպությունների հաշվին: Նա նաև ասաց, որ հարցի քննարկման ժամանակ իրենք առաջարկություններ են ներկայացրել Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովին, սակայն հանձնաժողովը չի կարող ընդունել հասարակական կազմակերպությունների առաջարկությունները:


Աղբյուր՝ Թերթ

Տեսնես չգիտի՞, թե՞ ձև ա անում, որ չգիտի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի, այլ դաշինք, որի մեջ մտնում են կուսակցություններ, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ, անհատներ:

----------


## Tig

Իսկ ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, էդ անապահով խավը որնա՞: Ինչովա՞ որոշվում անապահով խավին պատկանելիությունը…

----------


## ministr

Մի ժամանակ նայում էին ծախսած հոսանքի քանակով: Շատ ծախսեց ուրեմն ապահովա  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (18.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

Զգում ե՞ք ինչա կատարվում, դոլարը արհեստական բարձրացնում, թանկացնում են, որ ասենք ամերիկայից մեր բարեկամներից մեկը, որ հարյուր դոլար ուղարկում էր, ասեն դե տեսեք, գազը թանկացավ, բայց դե դոլարն էլ բարձրացավ, նենց որ, մի բողոքեք, դոլարի թանկացումը գազի թանկացմանը կոծկումա, այսինքն՝ այդ թանկացումը դուք մենակ թվերով կտեսնեք, բայց ձեր գրպանով չեք զգա:
Ինչ կատաղած տնտեսություն ունեցող պետությունա տեսնում ե՞ք: Հետո էլ ասում ենք մեր իշախոնեւթյունները լավը չեն, անգրագետ են և այլն…
Կայֆավատաաաաաաա՜

----------


## Hda

> Մի ժամանակ նայում էին ծախսած հոսանքի քանակով: Շատ ծախսեց ուրեմն ապահովա


Հիմա ինտերնետի թրաֆիկն են նայում :LOL:

----------

ministr (18.03.2010), Tig (18.03.2010), Ձայնալար (18.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

Երեկ ջրի թանկացման մասին արդեն բարձրաձայն խոսեցին, տասնչորս տոկոս, լավա, գոնե գազի պես միանգամից մի հիսուն չխփեցին, մտածում եմ տենաս վսյո ժէ, էն ռուբիլնիկը Սրժնա անջատելու, թե՞ Լևոնը...

----------


## Chuk

> 7230 քաղաքացի դատարան դիմեց միաժամանակ
> 16:19 | Այսօր | ՏՆՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 7230 քաղաքացիների միացել են գազի սակագնի թանկացման դեմ ՀԱԿ հայցադիմումին, որն այսօր ներկայացվեց Վարչական դատարան:
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները հայցադիմումի պատճենները ներկայացրին «ՀայՌուսգազարդ»-ին, «Տրանսգազ»-ին, Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովին, Ֆինանսների նախարարությանը:
> 
> Այս հաստատությունների ընդհանուր բաժնի աշխատակիցները սկզբում զարմանում էին այդքան շատ հայցադիմումներ տեսնելով եւ տարակուսում, թե ինչպես են դրանք մուտքագրելու:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Askalaf (06.04.2010), murmushka (06.04.2010), Norton (06.04.2010), Rammstein (06.04.2010), Tig (06.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> * ԳԱԶԻ ԲԻԶՆԵՍԸ ԹՔԵՑ ՓԱՅՏԻԿԻՆ
> *Վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն, ինչպես հայտնի է, առիթը բաց չի թողնում ժամանակակից բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների ներդրման կամ ¥ինչպես ինքն է ասում¤ «գիտելիքահենք տնտեսության զարգացման» անհրաժեշտության մասին խոսելու համար։ Նախօրեին նա ճիշտ այդպիսի բովանդակությամբ երկարաշունչ մի ճառ է արտասանել Չեխիայում։ Ընդ որում, դա տեղի է ունեցել ճիշտ այն օրերին, երբ նրա ղեկավարած կառավարությունը որոշում է ընդունել մագիստրատուրայում եւ ասպիրանտուրայում սովորողների «հալալ կեսին» բանակ զորակոչել։ Բայց սա՝ իմիջիայլոց։
> 
> Հիշո՞ւմ եք, երբ ապրիլի 1-ից գազը թանկացավ, եւ Հայաստանում քննարկումներ սկսվեցին, որ դա անխուսափելիորեն ծանր հետեւանքներ է ունենալու նաեւ տնտեսության համար, «Հայռուսգազարդի» պատասխանատուներն առարկում էին, թե միեւնույն է՝ թանկանալուց հետո էլ գազը մնում է ամենաէժան վառելիքը։ Այդ կազմակերպության համար դա մի տեսակ գովազդային կարգախոս էր դարձել։ Ու հիմա հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ դա, մեղմ ասած, այնքան էլ այդպես չէ. գազն այլեւս ամենաէժան վառելիքը չէ։ «Միկա» ընկերության սեփականատեր Միխայիլ Բաղդասարովն, օրինակ, երեկ հայտարարեց, որ իրեն պատկանող ցեմենտի գործարանը ¥»Միկա-Ցեմենտը»¤ արդեն գազի փոխարեն քարածուխ է օգտագործում։ Հասկանալի է, չէ՞, որ եթե գազն ավելի էժան լիներ, գործարանը նման քայլի չէր դիմի ¥մանավանդ որ նման ծավալներով քարածուխ բերելը գլխացավանք է¤։ Եվ սա՝ այն դեպքում, երբ խոշոր սպառողների համար գազը թանկացել է ընդամենը 13 տոկոսով ¥բնակչության համար, ինչպես հայտնի է, 38 տոկոսով է թանկացել¤։
> 
> Հիմա խնդրին նայենք այլ տեսանկյունից։ Արդյո՞ք քարածուխով ցեմենտ արտադրելը կարելի է համարել «բարձր տեխնոլոգիա» կամ «գիտելիքահենք տնտեսություն»։ Քարածուխը, որպես էներգակիր, արդյունաբերությունից սկսել է դուրս մղվել դեռեւս 19-րդ դարի վերջերին եւ 20-րդ դարի սկզբներին։ Քարածխին փոխարինել է նավթը, իսկ վերջին 10-15 տարիներին նավթն իր հերթին է դուրս մղվում՝ իր տեղը զիջելով բնական գազին։ Ու հիմա հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ 21-րդ դարում Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը միանգամից «տեղափոխվում է» 19-րդ դար։ Գուցե իսկապե՞ս ճիշտ էր Վարդան Բոստանջյանը, երբ առանց սեթեւեթանքների առաջարկում էր միանգամից «աթար վառել» ¥նա, ի դեպ, այն եզակի պատգամավորներից է, ով հասկանում է տնտեսությունից եւ կարողանում է ճիշտ գնահատել զարգացման ընդհանուր միտումները¤։ Չէ, մի անհանգստացեք, Ռուսաստանն այս «տեխնիկական վերազինումների» արդյունքում չի տուժի. քարածուխը նույնպես Ռուսաստանից է ներմուծվում։ Կտուժի միայն Հայաստանի տնտեսություն կոչվածը, որովհետեւ եթե 21-րդ դարում որեւէ երկրի տնտեսություն ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով անցնում է 19-րդ դարի տեխնոլոգիաներին, այդ երկիրը հաստատ ապագա չունի։
> 
> Իսկ գուցե մեզ իսկապե՞ս «դասական տնտեսություն» պետք չէ։ Գուցե մեզ իսկապե՞ս պետք չէ ինտեգրվել համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը։ Փակում ենք բոլոր սահմանները, ցորեն ենք ցանում, էլեկտրաէներգիան տրամադրում ենք միայն «գերժամանակակից գիտական կենտրոններին» ¥մյուսները թող աթար վառեն¤, ու զարգացնում ենք նանոտեխնոլոգիաները։ Երիտասարդ գիտնականներին էլ ուղարկում ենք բանակ, որ օրը տասնհինգ անգամ «պադյոմ-պերեվարոտ» անեն ¥դա լրջագույն խթան է գիտության զարգացման համար¤։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ տնտեսական զարգացման այս մեխանիզմը չի գործում, ընդ որում՝ չի գործում ընդամենը մի մանրուքի պատճառով. ցորեն ցանողներ չկան։ Իսկ գիտե՞ք թե ինչու։ Որովհետեւ ցորեն ցանելու համար տրակտոր ու կոմբայն է պետք, դրանք էլ, թարսի պես, քարածուխով չեն աշխատում, կերոսինով են աշխատում։ Կարելի է, իհարկե, Բաղդասարով Միշայի օրինակով վերադառնալ 19-րդ դար եւ գութանով վար անել, բայց դա արդեն չի լինի «գիտելիքահենք տնտեսություն»։ Համ էլ՝ ցորեն ներմուծողները կնեղանան։ Իսկ ցորենն, ինչպես հայտնի է, նույնպես հիմնականում Ռուսաստանից է ներմուծվում։
> 
> Մի խոսքով, Բաղդասարով Միշան ելքը գտել է։ Մնում է, որ ժողովուրդը նույնպես ելքը գտնի։ Ցավոք սրտի, դա շատ ավելի դժար է, որովհետեւ բնակարաններում քարածուխով աշխատող վառարաններ տեղադրելը լուրջ դժվարությունների հետ է կապված ¥իսկ աթարի վառարանների մասսայական արտադրություն ընդհանրապես չկա, որովհետեւ անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ աթար ունենալու համար գյուղատնտեսություն է պետք¤։ Հարց է ծագում՝ ի՞նչ անել։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ո՞րն է ելքը։ Որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, բայց ելքը նույնպես Բաղդասարով Միշան է գտել։ Նա պարզապես նոր ինքնաթիռ է ձեռք բերել՝ «համարյա չքշած»։ Բիզնեսի տեսանկյունից դա, իհարկե, միանգամայն արդարացված որոշում է։ Որպես «նյուխ ունեցող» գործարար՝ նա առաջինն է հասկացել, որ առաջիկայում Հայաստանում գերիշխելու է «երթալը կփրկե» կարգախոսը։


Տեսնենք մեր քաղաքակրթ վարչապետը ինչ նոր փորձանքներ ունի պատրաստած մեր գլխին...

----------

Tig (12.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Գազի վերջին թանկացման կապակցությամբ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին ուղղված այն հարցին, թէ ի՞նչ անի անապահով և միջին խավը հնչեց պատասխան ՙթող մի քիչ խնայողաբար օգտագործի՚։
> ՈՒ  հիմա էլ արի ու տես, որ  վարչապետի խորհուրդին հետևած  ժողովուրդը նորից կանգնեց թանկացման  փաստի առաջ ։Այս անգամ այն պատճառաբանությամբ, որ գազի սպառումը քիչ է ։Բա հիմա ո՞նց վարվի  էս խեղճ ժողովուրդը ՝ 
> լսի թ՞է չլսի իր վարչապետին 
> խնայի թէ՞ չխնայի ։


Վուկ ջան էտ եր՞բվանից են սկսել Հայաստանում ժողովրդի կարծիքը հաշվի առնել, տերովին տերնա տարել անտերին էլ գելնա տարել  :Sad:

----------


## Tig

Փաստորեն ճիշտ էին ասում, որ թանկացնելու են…


*Վարչապետը հաստատում է գազի թանկացման շուրջ բանակցությունները*
14:30 • 10.09.10

Հայաստանին վաճառվող ռուսական գազի թանկացման հարցը քննարկվել է դեռ Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի` օգոստոսի կեսին Հայաստան կատարած այցի ժամանակ։ Այսօր այս մասին ասաց Հայաստանի վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը՝ անդրադառնալով ռուսական «Գազպրոմ» ընկերության հայտարարությանը, ըստ որի` Հայաստան մատակարարվող գազը 2011թ. թանկանալու է։

Վարչապետի խոսքով՝ խնդիրը մշտապես կառավարության ուշադրության կենտրոնում է, իսկ համապատասխան մարմինները մշտապես խորհրդակցում են։

Սարգսյանը նշեց, որ «ՀայՌուսգազարդ» ընկերության ղեկավարությանը տրված է համապատասխան հանձնարարական, որպեսզի ռուս գործընկերների հետ շարունակեն բանակցությունները, որպեսզի գազի գնային քաղաքականությունը, մեթոդաբանությունը Հայաստանի համար լինի կանխատեսելի։

«Մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում «Հայռուսգազարդի» տնօրինությունը հստակ տեղեկատվություն կտա, թե այդ խորհրդակցությունները ռուսական կողմի հետ ինչով են ավարտվել»,- ասաց Սարգսյանը։

Նշենք, որ սեպտեմբերի 8-ին Tert.am-ին «Գազպրոմից» հայտնել էին, որ հայկական կողմի հետ քննարկվում է գազի թանկացման հարցը։ Ավելի վաղ «Գազպրոմի» վարչության նախագահի տեղակալ Անդրեյ Կրուգլովը հայտարարել էր, որ Հայաստանի հետ գազի շուկայական գնագոյացման անցում կկատարվի 2011թ., ինչը նշանակում է, որ երկրի համար կգործի եվրոպական գազի գին։

Tert.am

----------

Արևածագ (10.09.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

փաստորեն մեզ արդեն որպես Եվրոպայի մաս են վերաբերվում, վատ չի, մնաց աշխատավարձերն էլ նման մակարդակի տան:

----------


## ministr

Ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ ցանկացած թանկացում կառավարության ուշադրության կենտրոնում կլինի: Ամենահետաքրքիրը գիտեք որնա, որ էսքան թանկացնելուց հետո էլ ոչ տրանսպորտի գինա բարձրանալու, ոչ էլ մնացած կոմունիկացիաների... որովհետև դեռ էն գլխից էնքաաաան են մեջը մտած, որ երևի 10 անգամ գին բարձրացնելուց նոր կմտածեն էդ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## ministr

> Եվ այսպես, վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը պաշտոնապես հաստատեց, որ Հայաստանին վաճառվող ռուսական գազն առաջիկայում էլի է թանկանալու, եւ իրենք այդ հարցը Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւի հետ քննարկել են դեռ մեկ ամիս առաջ։ Բանն այն է, որ «Գազպրոմը» հայտարարել է, թե արդեն 2011-ին գազը Հայաստանին կվաճառվի «շուկայական գնագոյացման» արդյունքում ձեւավորված գնով։ «Շուկայական գինն», ի դեպ, նույնպես հայտնի է. հազար խորանարդ մետրի համար՝ մոտ 308 դոլար։ Ի դեպ, հիշեցնենք, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին վաճառվող գազը թանկացնում է արդեն չորրորդ անգամ։ Սկզբում գազն արժեր 55 դոլար, հետո՝ 110, հետո՝ 154, հիմա 180 է, իսկ եկող տարի երեւի կհասնի 250-300-ի։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանը գազի դիմաց ամեն տարի պիտի Ռուսաստանին վճարի մոտ կես միլիարդ դոլար ¥անհամեմատ ավելի շատ, քան, օրինակ, ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության բյուջեն է¤։ 
> 
> Խնդիրն այն է սակայն, որ այս հարցում Ռուսաստանի վրա «մուննաթ գալը» բացարձակապես անիմաստ զբաղմունք է։ Մեծ հաշվով, Ռուսաստանն այս դեպքում իրեն պահում է մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես, ասենք, գործարար Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը. գազի եվրոպական շուկայում գրեթե բացարձակ մենաշնորհ ունի, օգտվում է դրանից եւ ինչ թիվ ուզում՝ կրակում է։ Բացարձակապես անընդունելի են նաեւ իշխանությունների հասցեին հնչող այն մեղադրանքները, թե «ձեզ խելոք պահեիք՝ Հայաստանի համար բացառություն անեին»։ Դա ստրուկի հոգեբանություն է։ Ստրուկի, ով ձգտում է հնարավորինս շատ քծնել տիրոջը, որպեսզի իրեն ավելի քիչ ծեծեն։ Իրականում Հայաստանի իշխանությունները ստեղծված իրավիճակի համար իսկապես պատասխանատու են, բայց՝ բոլորովին այլ պատճառներով. նրանք կարող էին առանց Ռուսաստանի «մուննաթի տակ ընկնելու» խուսափել ստեղծված իրավիճակից։ Եվ այս իմաստով պետք է ընդամենը երկու հարց ուղղել Հայաստանի իշխանություններին։ 
> 
> 1. 10-12 տարի շարունակ էժան գազ ստանալով՝ ի՞նչ կոնկրետ քայլեր եք արել տնտեսությունն ավելի մրցունակ դարձնելու համար։ 
> 
> 2. Մարմնի ո՞ր մասով էիք մտածում, երբ Իրան-Հայաստան «այլընտրանքային» գազամուղը կառուցում էիք այդքան փոքր տրամաչափով։ 
> 
> Հիմա այս հարցերին անդրադառնանք առանձին-առանձին։ Եվրոպան գազի «շուկայական գներից» առանձնապես չի նեղվում, որովհետեւ մրցունակ տնտեսություն ունի, եւ բնակչության կենսամակարդակն էլ բարձր է։ Տասը տարի շարունակ էժան ¥մի քանի տարի նույնիսկ ձրի¤ գազ ստանալով՝ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունն ըստ էության այնպիսի «բոնուս» էր ստացել, որ պիտի մի քանի քայլ առաջ անցներ հարեւան երկրներից, «նոր շուկաներ նվաճեր», մի խոսքով՝ ահավոր տեմպերով զարգանար եւ նախապատրաստվեր գազի «շուկայական գներին»։ Դրա փոխարեն իշխանությունները պարզապես յուրացրեցին այդ «բոնուսը» ¥էլիտար շենք-մենք սարքեցին, հանքավայրեր առան ու սկսեցին թալանել ընդերքը, եւ այլն¤։ Արդյունքում՝ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունն այսօր մրցունակ չէ նույնիսկ Կենտրոնական Աֆրիկայի երկրների համեմատ ¥փոխարենը՝ «էժան գազի» փողերով այդ մարդիկ որս են անում Կենտրոնական Աֆրիկայի կողմերը¤։ Պարզ ասած, որ գազի նոր թանկացումը կործանարար է լինելու Հայաստանի համար, դրա պատճառը ոչ թե գազի բարձր գինն է, այլ այն, որ Հայաստանը բացարձակապես պատրաստ չէ դրան։ 
> ...


Ժողովուրդ ներկա պահին գազի գինն ինչքանա? Խորանարդը 132 դրամ ներառյալ ԱԱՀ? Այսինքն էս պահին գինը կազմում է $360 1000խմ-ի համար?
Իսկ գազի ներմուծման գինն ինչքանա, դրա կեսը? Ըստ էության $303 գնի բարձրացումը բնակիչներին տրվող գազի գնի վրա չպետքա ազդի:
Իսկ եթե էլի պետքա գին բարձրացնեն, ապա կարելիա ասենք համազգային գազի բոյկոտ հայտարարել,  օրինակ գազ չօգտագործել մի քանի օր ինչքան որ հնարավոր է:

----------


## ուզուզ

> Իսկ եթե էլի պետքա գին բարձրացնեն, ապա կարելիա ասենք համազգային գազի բոյկոտ հայտարարել,  օրինակ գազ չօգտագործել մի քանի օր ինչքան որ հնարավոր է:


կարծում եմ, որ մենք ենք մեղավոր մեր վիճակի համար, մի քանի ճիվաղների թույլ ենք տալիս անել ինչ ուզում են, հարմարվում ենք ամեն նվազ պայմանների....մեր ազգը երբ ա մի քիչ իրան թանկացնելու?
...համազգային բոյկոտ ... դուրս շատ եկավ....

----------

Tig (19.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

*«ՀայՌուսգազարդը» ցանկանում է թանկացնել գազը*
Երեքշաբթի, 14 մայիս, 2013 - 11:46

«ՀայՌուսգազարդը» դիմել է Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովին (ՀԾԿՀ)` գազի սակագինը վերանայելու հայտով: Այս մասին ՍիվիլՆեթին հայտնեցին «ՀայՌուսգազարդից»:

«ՀայՌուսգազարդը» առաջարկում է մինչև 10 հազ. խմ սպառողների համար (բնակչության) 1000 խմ գազի ներկայիս 132 հազ. դրամ գինը բարձրացնել մինչև 221 հազ. դրամի: Խոշոր գազ սպառողների համար «ՀայՌուսգազարդը» առաջարկում է գազի գինը սահմանել $392,05` ներկայիս $243,13-ի դիմաց: Փաստացի, «ՀայՌուսգազարդը» բնակչության համար առաջարկում է գազի գինը բարձրացնել  67,4%-ով, իսկ խոշոր սպառողների համար` 61,3%-ով:

Ընկերության հայտն ուշագրավ է այն տեսանկյունից, որ մինչ այժմ ՀՀ բոլոր պաշտոնյաները, այդ թվում` էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարը, հայտարարում էին, թե Հայաստանի համար ռուսական գազի գինը չի բարձրացել, այնինչ Պետական եկամուտների կոմիտեի տվյալների համաձայն` այս տարվա առաջին եռամսյակում ընկերությունը ռուսական գազը ձեռք է բերել $247/1000 խմ գնով, անցած տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի $220/1000 խմ-ի համեմատ։

Նշենք, որ կանոնակարգի համաձայն` ՀԾԿՀ-ն «ՀայՌուսգազարդի» հայտը կքննի 90 օրվա ընթացքում:

Աղբյուր՝ civilnet.am

----------

Bruno (14.05.2013), keyboard (14.05.2013), Valentina (14.05.2013), Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## impression

ջնջվելու ենթակա քոմենթ՝ ուղղված հայռուսգազարդին, կառավարությանը, հին ու նոր աստվածներին

----------

Chilly (14.05.2013), keyboard (14.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.05.2013), Տրիբուն (17.05.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Հենց նոր ֆեյսում ստատուս էի գրել, ստեղ էլ դնեմ.




> Հաշվի առնելով գազի նոր թանկացումը խնդրում եմ Երևանի քաղաքապետարանին թույլատրել քաղաքի բնակարաններում կով պահել՝ աթարի պաշարը լրացնելու համար:

----------

keyboard (14.05.2013), Valentina (14.05.2013), _Հրաչ_ (14.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.05.2013), Տրիբուն (17.05.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

հուսով եմ հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովի անդամները իրանց տները գազով են տաքացնում  :Think:

----------


## Tig



----------

keyboard (17.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

Արևային էներգիա...

----------

Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

Ապրի Կարինե Իոնեսյանը :Ok: 
Իմիջայլոց հունիսի 7-ին հանրային քննարկում է նախատեսնում ու բնականաբար *բողոքի ակցիա*:

----------

Moonwalker (04.06.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Գազի նոր գինը - 156 դրամ, համեմատելու համար վրաստանոմ 45 թեթրի ~ կենտրոնական բանկի կուրսով 112 դրամ

Հոսանքի նոր գինը 38 դրամ, համեմատության համար Վրաստանում մոտ 10 թեթրի ~ Կենտրոնական բանկի կուրսով 25 դրամ

----------

Hda (15.07.2013), keyboard (14.07.2013), Moonwalker (14.07.2013), Rammstein (15.07.2013), Tig (16.07.2013), Աթեիստ (14.07.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Գազի նոր գինը - 156 դրամ, համեմատելու համար վրաստանոմ 45 թեթրի ~ կենտրոնական բանկի կուրսով 112 դրամ


եթե նույն գազի մասին ա խոսքը՝ պարզա որ մեր համար ավելի թանկ պիտի լինի, ավելի երկար տարածք ա անցնում:Այ ինչքան՞՝ էտ ուրիշ հարց ա:



> Հոսանքի նոր գինը 38 դրամ, համեմատության համար Վրաստանում մոտ 10 թեթրի ~ Կենտրոնական բանկի կուրսով 25 դրամ


էս էլ եթե նույն *մեր* հոսանքի մասին ա՝ էտ արդեն իրոք աննորմալ ա
հոսանքի հետ համեմատած՝ փաստորեն մեր մոտ դաժե էժան ա գազը :LOL: 
156/38=4.1    45/10=4.5

----------

Tig (16.07.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Էս 30% թանկացման մասին էր խոսքը, տղերքը կատակ չէին անում...

----------

keyboard (19.07.2013), Moonwalker (21.07.2013), Աթեիստ (19.07.2013), Վահե-91 (19.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

Այ քեզ բաաաննն... իրոք որ ցինիզմը անսահման է...
Առանց պայմանագրի գին են բարձրացրել ու հլը մի բան էլ բողոքողներն են մեղավոր...

*Պայմանագիր դեռ չեն ստորագրել, բայց գազի գի՞ն են բարձրացնում*

Այսօր կառավարություն–ԱԺ հարցուպատասխանի ժամանակ ՀԱԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Արամ Մանուկյանը ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանից հետաքրքրվել է, թե ինչու հանրությանը չի ներկայացվում գազի սակագնի բարձրացման մասին ռուսական կողմի հետ կնքած պայմանագիրը։ Ա. Մանուկյանն ընդգծել է, որ արդեն 6 ամիս է՝ ՀՀ կառավարությունից պահանջում է այդ պայմանագիրը, սակայն այն այդպես էլ իրեն չի տրամադրվում։ ՀԱԿ պատգամավորը նաև խոստացել է չհրապարակել այդ պայմանագիրը, եթե կառավարությունը պնդի, որ այն պետական գաղտնիք է պարունակում։

Ամբիոնին մոտեցած ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի պատասխանը, սակայն, է՛լ ավելի շատ հարցեր է առաջացրել։ Նա հայտարարել է, որ ռուսական կողմի հետ դեռևս ոչ մի պայմանագիր էլ չկա կնքված։

–Պայմանագրերը դեռ ստորագրված չեն. մենք դեռ գտնվում ենք բանակցային փուլում։ Ունենք պայմանագրերի նախագծեր, որոնք պետք է ստորագրվեն,–ասել է Տ. Սարգսյանը՝ միաժամանակ խոստանալով այդ պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց հետո այն անպայման հրապարակել։

Վարչապետի պատասխանը վրդովեցրել է Ա. Մանուկյանին, սակայն ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը նրան զսպվածության և ԱԺ կանոնակարգը չխախտելու կոչ է արել։

7or.am

----------

Bruno (02.10.2013), keyboard (03.10.2013), Sagittarius (02.10.2013), Աթեիստ (03.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.10.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Այ քեզ բաաաննն... իրոք որ ցինիզմը անսահման է...
> Առանց պայմանագրի գին են բարձրացրել ու հլը մի բան էլ բողոքողներն են մեղավոր...
> 
> *Պայմանագիր դեռ չեն ստորագրել, բայց գազի գի՞ն են բարձրացնում*
> 
> Այսօր կառավարություն–ԱԺ հարցուպատասխանի ժամանակ ՀԱԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Արամ Մանուկյանը ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանից հետաքրքրվել է, թե ինչու հանրությանը չի ներկայացվում գազի սակագնի բարձրացման մասին ռուսական կողմի հետ կնքած պայմանագիրը։ Ա. Մանուկյանն ընդգծել է, որ արդեն 6 ամիս է՝ ՀՀ կառավարությունից պահանջում է այդ պայմանագիրը, սակայն այն այդպես էլ իրեն չի տրամադրվում։ ՀԱԿ պատգամավորը նաև խոստացել է չհրապարակել այդ պայմանագիրը, եթե կառավարությունը պնդի, որ այն պետական գաղտնիք է պարունակում։
> 
> Ամբիոնին մոտեցած ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի պատասխանը, սակայն, է՛լ ավելի շատ հարցեր է առաջացրել։ Նա հայտարարել է, որ ռուսական կողմի հետ դեռևս ոչ մի պայմանագիր էլ չկա կնքված։
> 
> ...


կարող  ա սխալ եմ հասկանում, բայց աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում
-գազի գինը մեր, սպառողներիս, համար հայռուսգազարդ-ն ա թանկացրել, ինքը ոչ թե պետության այլ մեր հետ ա պայմանագիր կնքած:
- Արամ Մանուկյանը Հայաստանին մատակարարվող գազի պայմանգրի մասին ա… Ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, որ էտ երկուսը առանձին կարան փոփոխվեն:

----------


## Tig

> կարող  ա սխալ եմ հասկանում, բայց աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում
> -գազի գինը մեր, սպառողներիս, համար հայռուսգազարդ-ն ա թանկացրել, ինքը ոչ թե պետության այլ մեր հետ ա պայմանագիր կնքած:
> - Արամ Մանուկյանը Հայաստանին մատակարարվող գազի պայմանգրի մասին ա… Ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա, որ էտ երկուսը առանձին կարան փոփոխվեն:


էդ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց տարօրինակը այն է, որ կառավարությունը թանկացումը հիմնավորում է ռուսների կողմից գնի բարձրացմամբ, այնինչ դրա վերաբերյալ պայմանագիր չկա: Այսինքն էդ հիմնավորումը անհիմն է:

----------

Bruno (03.10.2013), Hda (03.10.2013), Mephistopheles (03.10.2013), Աթեիստ (03.10.2013)

----------

